# Brown stains



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I just got into some stored items and they have brown stains on them that were not there when packed. I put one load of the bedding through the washer with a little bleach and there was very little change. They were hung out on the line to sun dry and though the stain are lighter they are not gone.

One is a baby blanket that was used in 1951,1952, 1984, and is still in excellent condition but also has these brown stains. 
Please tell me what I can do to remove them. I think they have always been stored in cardboard boxes, plastic bags or tubs. I do not think they were ever stored in wood but I am not sure about that.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

You can try pre-washing by hand with baking soda and water. Add a good amount of baking soda to a tub or sink big enough to soak the items in and rub a little extra soda on the stains when the item is wet - let soak for a while. The Oxy-clean stuff works good too, the powdered form found in the laundry supply isle of the grocery store. Hope you have good luck. Also, if you are going to store them again, try air tight storage bags.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you! That I can do and will try.


----------

